# YouTube on TiVo



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

YouTube will start hitting Series 3 & TiVo HD boxes tomorrow (in conjunction with 9.4). It should be found in the same area as Amazon Unbox and TiVoCast video podcasts. Tomorrow AM the press release will go out along with an informational site: www.tivo.com/youtube

I just shot a quick video walk-thru on my Series3:





I've also confirmed YouTube content is H.264. Interestingly, the forthcoming CinemaNow will be MPEG-2. I didn't think to ask about H.264 and TiVoBack and I'm much too tired to try it tonight.


----------



## DaddyBC (Aug 21, 2005)

How did you confirm the H.264?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks for the demo. Not sure this is something I'll use much, but nice to see they've got the H.264 encoding enabled. Hoping for other downloadable content using that too.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for the heads up Dave.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Looks pretty cool. Thanks for the video!

I do with Tivo would pick a single alphabet layout for searches, though.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

http://gizmodo.com/5026092/tivo-getting-youtube-streaming-today


----------



## riddick21 (Dec 12, 2006)

Tivo needs to redesign its ui for web video. Their current way of doing things is good for recording but I think apple does a much better job when it comes to movie rentals and youtube.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Just got youtube and it is gorgeous [well for youtube] App is very clean and streams quickly.

COME ON NETFLIX!!!!!


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The interface is pretty cool and much faster to load than I would have thought. The search is quick and the vids load right up and play. Great picture too for realtime internet video.

Pretty impressed so far. Wife and I spent a great evening watching Jeff Dunham instead of stupid reality tv....Never really been much of a YouTube fan until now. We will use this!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

DaddyBC said:


> How did you confirm the H.264?


TiVo PR confirmed for me.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Too bad Unbox is going away


----------



## nemein (Jul 3, 2008)

andyw715 said:


> Too bad Unbox is going away


Is it? Actually that makes me kind of hopeful that Tivo will work something out w/ Netflix. Of course negotiating Netflix via the Tivo remote would be a pain, unless they just tie into the "watch now" queue (I wonder if that's why they finally set that up???).


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Just got youtube and it is gorgeous [well for youtube] App is very clean and streams quickly.
> 
> COME ON NETFLIX!!!!!


That's good to hear. Hopefully it will show up on my 9.4 box today before I go to work, I'd love to take a look at it. Though as of now, forcing a connection does not give it to me.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

got 9.4 a couple days ago but not seeing youtube yet, hopefully later today


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

tivoknucklehead said:


> got 9.4 a couple days ago but not seeing youtube yet, hopefully later today


My guess is we will see it today.

I'm willing to bet the HME App as already downloaded with 9.4 and is just waiting for a flag to be thrown to appear:up:


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Those that have used the youtube so far, and have said it seems "pretty quick", what are your net download speeds?


While I was bummed about the news about Unbox, this new functionality hopefully means that other streaming "agreements" will start to crop up. Netflix would be great, but I will also want something that lets me stream TV eps (like Hulu or something else).

I didn't have 9.4 as of last night. Here's hoping it is there soon.

I am so looking forward to being able to watch Jim Gaffigan skits from my couch..........Hooooooooooooot Pocket!


----------



## bru_man (Feb 20, 2002)

What unboxed is going away? where is the press release on that? Thats what I use for getting TV shows from Sci-fi since they had an argument with Apple and they dropped all there content.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Sweet! Now to send Revision 3 an email and ask them to keep their Youtube channel current!

ETA: After further digg-ing it looks like they are pretty much up to date, just a little hard to find.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I doubt Unbox is going away, though it may get a new name. Amazon spokesperson in the NY Times:



> Mr. Carr said Amazon would pursue similar deals with other makers of TVs and Internet devices. We can support both streaming and downloading, he said.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

That's right. I may have used the wrong words. Anyways, I am just so psyched for youtube. Typical use for me....... After watching a show with my wife and daughter, my wife takes our daughter up to get ready for bed. I watch a few minutes of a show before I head up to say goodnight. Youtube content will fill this time perfectly!


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

andyw715 said:


> Too bad Unbox is going away





jlb said:


> While I was bummed about the news about Unbox,


Where are you guys reading this? Can you post some links or some sources? I find it hard to believe that Unbox will go away. Especially since they announced HD content earlier this year.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

oh please please please. i want to be able to download movies in hd. when will that come? youtube in h.264 is definitely a good sign.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Where are you guys reading this? Can you post some links or some sources? I find it hard to believe that Unbox will go away. Especially since they announced HD content earlier this year.


http://techblog.dallasnews.com/archives/2008/07/amazon-launching-streaming-vid.html


> 8:20 AM Thu, Jul 17, 2008
> The New York Times reports that Amazon is ditching its video download service, Unbox, in favor of a streaming video service called "Video on Demand."
> 
> There will be 40,000 TV shows and movies from every studio and network except Disney and Disney-owned ABC, which are Apple iTunes allies. (No word on whether HD videos will be available.)
> ...


Bad news for S2 Tivo owners (assuming H.264 is the streaming format to be used) but perhaps S3/THD owners will have an HME interface for streaming just like the YouTube interface.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

What a bunch of crap.This sucks. Even if they stream to TiVo, I most likely won't be interested. If I start watching a movie, what happens if I can't finish it? Will I have to start the stream all over again? At least with a download it is on my hard drive and I can come back to it. Will you be able to rewind, fast forward, slow motion with a streaming video? Streaming video on my computer is a pain in the neck when you try any of that.

Admittedly, I am not a big Unbox user. But I have used it and was happy with it. I was really looking forward to Unbox HD and probably would have used the service more often. But unless streaming content to my TiVo is somehow better than just streaming it on my PC, you can forget it.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

looks like they are updating their servers right now, the web video section says "currently unavailable, check back later"


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

tivoknucklehead said:


> looks like they are updating their servers right now, the web video section says "currently unavailable, check back later"


I just checked it on mine too. I get a message about Scheduled Maintenance.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

And then there was YouTube...


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

ok, its live now !


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Where are you guys reading this? Can you post some links or some sources? I find it hard to believe that Unbox will go away. Especially since they announced HD content earlier this year.


See the thread about this in the Coffee House section. There is no indication as of now that Unbox is going away.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

LoREvanescence said:


> I'm willing to bet the HME App as already downloaded with 9.4 and is just waiting for a flag to be thrown to appear:up:


HME apps aren't downloaded -- they run on remote servers.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

So now that H.264 decoders are confirmed enabled in 9.4 the burning question is can we transfer H.264 (and mpeg4 in general) videos to Tivos without re-encoding? The latest Tivo Desktop release doesn't seem to have that capability yet unfortunately...


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Guys - The Dallas Morning News got this a bit wrong. Amazon is not 'ditching' Unbox. They're adding a new streaming capability for PC's, but the download capability is not going away. No worries!

Pony


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

moyekj said:


> http://techblog.dallasnews.com/archives/2008/07/amazon-launching-streaming-vid.html
> 
> Bad news for S2 Tivo owners (assuming H.264 is the streaming format to be used) but perhaps S3/THD owners will have an HME interface for streaming just like the YouTube interface.





MickeS said:


> See the thread about this in the Coffee House section. There is no indication as of now that Unbox is going away.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> Guys - The Dallas Morning News got this a bit wrong. Amazon is not 'ditching' Unbox. They're adding a new streaming capability for PC's, but the download capability is not going away. No worries!
> 
> Pony


Good news! Thanks!


----------



## kevo777 (Oct 22, 2007)

TiVoPony said:


> Guys - The Dallas Morning News got this a bit wrong. Amazon is not 'ditching' Unbox. They're adding a new streaming capability for PC's, but the download capability is not going away. No worries!
> 
> Pony


The Dallas Morning News got the story from The New York Times...probably the worst source of news in the country. Way to go, NYT.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

So far my experience with youtube is, some videos are extremely good quality ans sharp. Not pixelated at all. They look as good as any digital cable SD channel which is great. Then there are others that are all soft and pixelated from compression. 

Most all TV captures and Personal Videos uploaded from camera or Camcorder files are extremely well. Then you can tell the ones that were probably ripped a few times before then re uploaded, those are the ones that look poor.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I hope my TiVo is updated by the time I get home. I'm really looking forward to seeing Beronica Velmont on my widescreen TV!!


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

kevo777 said:


> The Dallas Morning News got the story from The New York Times...probably the worst source of news in the country. Way to go, NYT.


Care to point out where in the NYT article they claimed that Amazon was ditching Unbox?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

NotVeryWitty said:


> Care to point out where in the NYT article they claimed that Amazon was ditching Unbox?


 I think it was a case of poorly worded language by NYT article that led to misinterpretation by Dallas Morning News (specifically, the use of past tense when referring to Unbox):


NYT said:


> Amazon Unbox, the company's original download-only video store, was largely seen as a disappointment because it required customers to download special software to watch the programs they bought. The service also worked only on Windows PCs and TiVo set-top boxes.


----------



## JonHB (Aug 28, 2007)

While adding the H.264 ability is good, I just don't see the YouTube draw on Tivo. I watch a few YouTube videos from my PC, but I have yet to see one that looks great on my plasma via the Tivo. The problem is just that the source quality of most YouTube videos is not that great.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

JonHB said:


> While adding the H.264 ability is good, I just don't see the YouTube draw on Tivo. I watch a few YouTube videos from my PC, but I have yet to see one that looks great on my plasma via the Tivo. The problem is just that the source quality of most YouTube videos is not that great.


Yeah, I don't get the big draw either, but people want it apparently. See the big hoopla when AppleTV got it.

For some of the longer videos it could be better than the PC, I guess.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

The biggest reason I am excited about it is to watch produced video on my TV without having to pay for TiVo Desktop Plus or jump through hoops to get it from the PC to my TV. What do I mean by produced video? Video content like what Revision 3 makes or Mevio or Cnet reviews. Alot of these are posted to Youtube and are of very good quality. Some even 780p or better. I know that Youtube video quality won't be that good. But hopefully it will be worth not having to bother with downloading 200+MB files, converting them and transferring them to TiVo.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

jlb said:


> Those that have used the youtube so far, and have said it seems "pretty quick", what are your net download speeds?
> 
> While I was bummed about the news about Unbox, this new functionality hopefully means that other streaming "agreements" will start to crop up. Netflix would be great, but I will also want something that lets me stream TV eps (like Hulu or something else).
> 
> ...


You can go into Network Diagnostics/Transfer History and see the download speed for your last YouTube download.

My last YouTube video was 5.28Mb/s and I'm on wireless.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Video from the Internet was practically unheard of a few years ago; now it's commonplace but the quality is poor. But the quality will improve, and TiVo is ahead of the game in terms of delivering that content to your TV.

I'm not a huge fan of YouTube, but there have been several videos that were funny or educational that I wanted to share with my kids, and this makes it easier than all gathering around a PC.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Mars Rocket said:


> I'm not a huge fan of YouTube, but there have been several videos that were funny or educational that I wanted to share with my kids, and this makes it easier than all gathering around a PC.


I didn't even think of that aspect. There's actually quite a bit of kid friendly and educational programming on YouTube that I've watched with my son. This could be good for that, easier than doing it around the PC.


----------



## tommy275 (Jun 8, 2003)

just got youtube sometime today (wasn't there this morning).

i have to say, the quality is way better than i expected. way better than full screen on my laptop. 

one use that i can think of right out of the gate is clips from talk shows (late night stuff, comedians, etc). i generally save Jimmy Kimmel and other shows just for the 3 minutes of a comedian or band so I can share with guests and watch myself. now i can just pull it up on youtube and free up lots of hard drive space.

bravo tivo. partnering with a company like google just can't be a bad thing.

and now I'll edit to suggest what was probably obvious to many: there's lots of content that's not accessible, and I'm guessing it falls under the category of "late night shows" and other copyrighted material. oh well.

i'll edit again to say that what i was looking for is not on youtube proper either, so perhaps i'm talking from my butt.


----------



## erick0305 (Jul 7, 2008)

Does it work once you get the 9.4 update? I have the you tube option but it tells me to check back august 1st.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

erick0305 said:


> Does it work once you get the 9.4 update? I have the you tube option but it tells me to check back august 1st.


I think it does. Mine tells me the same thing with 9.3.


----------



## erick0305 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hopefully 9.4 will come to us soon. At least we know it will be by 8/1. Always good to have a date.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

No update for me. I can still dream though.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

erick0305 said:


> Does it work once you get the 9.4 update? I have the you tube option but it tells me to check back august 1st.


Yes, it will work once you get 9.4

It just needs the mpeg-4/h.264 support which is not enabled in 9.3. TiVo hopes to have all boxes updated to 9.4 by the end of the month.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

davezatz said:


> I doubt Unbox is going away, though it may get a new name. Amazon spokesperson in the NY Times:


Partnership with Cinema Now? Would make sense with the technical changes?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

You guys might want to do a network connect and then try it.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

zalusky said:


> You guys might want to do a network connect and then try it.


Ummm, done that......multiple times.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

tommy275 said:


> ...
> i have to say, the quality is way better than i expected. way better than full screen on my laptop.


This truly rocks. Direct YouTube video to TiVo is a killer app addition!

I agree. Searching and viewing the initial part of the video is a slower process (combination of the remote search; and the way they're routing video), but the quality is much better this way to my TV, compared to having my macbook or pc connected to my tv with full screen.

If TiVo doesn't add 9.4 support for Series 2 boxes, this is the reason why. They're going to sell TiVoHDs just for the YouTube support, plus a growing list of other reasons too I'm sure...

GREAT JOB TIVO...TivoPony...TiVoOpsMgr...HERE ARE SOME SUGGESTIONS:

1) Ability to save videos to the "Now Playing List". Wishlist Support for YouTube videos...

This would be so easy to do for you guys, it's not funny. TiVo can place TiVoCast videos on now playing...they can give an option to "save" YouTube onced viewed/downloaded...if you don't believe me, all the video is in the buffer (once it's all downloaded), and all the meta data is cached in memory (i.e., press Info when playing the video or pausing).

Once this is accomplished....wishlists for Youtube content is very possible...

Killer App for TiVo...Killer App for YouTube

2) Now with YouTube...Time to finally getting a better way to input searches....T9 Predictive Text Input for the remote; a new remote with a quasi-qwerty keyboard added to the number keyboard (aka like a Blackberry Pearl), or just add basic usb keyboard support.
.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Generic said:


> Ummm, done that......multiple times.


Multiple times doesn't help. You're either in the batch of folks slated for that day or not. At least that's the way it's worked in the past.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

nrc said:


> Multiple times doesn't help. You're either in the batch of folks slated for that day or not. At least that's the way it's worked in the past.


Yes, I know that. Just wanted to do it anyways.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

I've got it and I love it. I've been waiting for this for a long time. I never watched youtube on the computer too much, but will use this.


----------



## bmoura (Oct 20, 2002)

erick0305 said:


> Does it work once you get the 9.4 update? I have the you tube option but it tells me to check back august 1st.


Same story here. Check back on August 1st.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I have a Netgear media extender that can do youtube and I must say the quality of the youtube video on Tivo is better than the Netgear and much better than expected, check me off as pleasantly suprised and happy


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

d_anders said:


> If TiVo doesn't add 9.4 support for Series 2 boxes, this is the reason why. They're going to sell TiVoHDs just for the YouTube support, plus a growing list of other reasons too I'm sure...


TiVo can not add 9.4 support, well we should say youtube because there is nothing to say the next software release on the s2 wont be called 9.4.

The reason being, youtube requires h.264 decoders. It is fed directly to the TiVo Box in mpeg-4 like it is to iPhones and other mobile applications. The s2's do not have any h.264 decoders and their for could never have youtube.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Even if they stream to TiVo, I most likely won't be interested. If I start watching a movie, what happens if I can't finish it? Will I have to start the stream all over again?


I have streamed with HULU, Netflix and now You Tube(on TiVo).

Streaming does not mean the bytes are thrown away right after being viewd. The content is still there until you exit watching that specific file. (it might be in some temp directory after that -I have not looked.)
For Hulu and netflix on my PC - you can start where ever you like and bounce around all you want. You just wait for it to buffer if you skip ahead of the buffer is all, and that time depends on your broadband pipe. Netflix does a nice job of showing the content you have and with a good download speed gets pretty far ahead of what you are watching.
With You Tube on TiVo you can trick play all you want within the buffer with all the trick play features. GREAT IMPLEMENTATION :up:

Hulu used FLV (Flash Video format) and Netflix has their proprietary thing I have not tried to figure out yet. I think for both it would be work to go H-264 and that may be the hold up but maybe others with a deepr knowledge of all those formats could correct me on that assumption.

It would seem to me a big win for Netflix to go live on TiVo as they get streaming in front of many, many people with TiVo series 3 - get more subs right off the bat and sell their own streaming boxe to those who see it on TiVo but do not want a DVR. TiVo of course can sell more S3 subs.

Hulu would just be cool as all cool can be if it came to the TiVo - but the business model for Hulu is unskippable 30 sec ads. I have no proeblem with that at all for free content but it is something that TiVo would have to be fairly concerned about since add skipping is a given to almost all TiVo users.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

One thing that I noticed on some longer youtube videos is, at the very end, every once and a while it gives you only a second or two to hit a button on the remote to either replay the video, scroll through similar videos, or hit left to go back to your search. If you don't have the remote on you and ready to hit any button right away, it will simply bounce to live tv within a mater of a second or two leaving you to go back through the menus to get into youtube, and research.

It hasn't happened all the time, but has happened a few times to me. Other then that, the youtube application is rock solid.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

one weird thing, I was watching a music video on youtube and all of a sudden the sound died as if I had hit the mute button. It remained dead on the regular tivo shows too, I had to restart tivo to get the sound back. this only happened once though in over an hour of watching youtube


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I have streamed with HULU, Netflix and now You Tube(on TiVo).
> 
> Streaming does not mean the bytes are thrown away right after being viewd. The content is still there until you exit watching that specific file. (it might be in some temp directory after that -I have not looked.)
> For Hulu and netflix on my PC - you can start where ever you like and bounce around all you want. You just wait for it to buffer if you skip ahead of the buffer is all, and that time depends on your broadband pipe. Netflix does a nice job of showing the content you have and with a good download speed gets pretty far ahead of what you are watching.
> ...


The question was originally directed at Amazon streaming to TiVo. But since then TivoPony has let us know that Unbox is not going away. Streaming was not a big concern for me with watching Youtube.

But there are some videos on YouTube that are pretty long. How does it work if you have to stop the video 1/2 way or 2/3 through the video? Do you have to start all over again from the beginning? If not, does TiVo remember where you were (like any recorded show)? Or do you have to remember where you were and skip forward and back and forth trying to find the spot where you left?


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

tivoknucklehead said:


> one weird thing, I was watching a music video on youtube and all of a sudden the sound died as if I had hit the mute button. It remained dead on the regular tivo shows too, I had to restart tivo to get the sound back. this only happened once though in over an hour of watching youtube


Is your TiVo hooked up to your TV by HDMI?

I have had that happen once before to me a few months back. The fix was actually turning the tv off and back on which means it was a HDCP handshake issue.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> The question was originally directed at Amazon streaming to TiVo. But since then TivoPony has let us know that Unbox is not going away. Streaming was not a big concern for me with watching Youtube.
> 
> But there are some videos on YouTube that are pretty long. How does it work if you have to stop the video 1/2 way or 2/3 through the video? Do you have to start all over again from the beginning? If not, does TiVo remember where you were (like any recorded show)? Or do you have to remember where you were and skip forward and back and forth trying to find the spot where you left?


If you pause it, and leave the video open it will resume where you left off. If you exit out of the video, it appears you have to start form the beginning again. It does not seem to save where you have left off. Then again most streaming videos don't on the net. I haven't tried to see if you can fast forward before it loads though, I wonder if that is a possibility.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

LoREvanescence said:


> Is your TiVo hooked up to your TV by HDMI?
> 
> I have had that happen once before to me a few months back. The fix was actually turning the tv off and back on which means it was a HDCP handshake issue.


no, I'm all component


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

LoREvanescence said:


> If you pause it, and leave the video open it will resume where you left off. If you exit out of the video, it appears you have to start form the beginning again. It does not seem to save where you have left off. Then again most streaming videos don't on the net.


Hulu remembers where you left off even if you close the browser and come back later. I'm hoping TiVo will be able to do the same, but I would be kinda surprised if it did.


----------



## TracySMiller (Oct 14, 2002)

I, too, am pleasantly surprised by the video quality. This is a wonderful upgrade for TIVO. I have a question , though. Is anyone else finding their search results limited? I did a search for "David Letterman" expecting to find thousands of videos, and I only got maybe less than one hundred. When I go to youtube.com on the computer, I get 15,000 results.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

MickeS said:


> Hulu remembers where you left off even if you close the browser and come back later. I'm hoping TiVo will be able to do the same, but I would be kinda surprised if it did.


It can be done, it's just not wide spread. Scripts that load the streaming video can be set to start it at a particular point. And I'm amusing that can be set as a variable that loads from a cookie.

For the TiVo to save a point of a video, and start from where you left off. It would have to save a record the disk for each video you did not complete as to where it left off. Which could be done, I would be surprised if they actually did it as most videos are short and are not stored on the local dvr once you edit out of the video.

One other thing I wish this youtube HME app had was the ability to log in and view your favorites, that would make it quicker to get you your fav videos.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

TracySMiller said:


> I, too, am pleasantly surprised by the video quality. This is a wonderful upgrade for TIVO. I have a question , though. Is anyone else finding their search results limited? I did a search for "David Letterman" expecting to find thousands of videos, and I only got maybe less than one hundred. When I go to youtube.com on the computer, I get 15,000 results.


Yes, it does not show the full amount. It's more precise to the search terms you provided and only shows the most relevant verses anything with any possible words from your search. You can find anything, you just have to put the correct tags or title in you search field.

I actually like it better this way because I have been able to get to the videos I want faster with out having to go through tons and tons of other videos.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I played around with it yesterday. The video quality was quite good. One annoying thing I did find is it seems if you trick-play at all, either FF or Instant Replay, the sound doesn't come back for a few seconds. So instant-replay doesn't really work since the video will go back but you won't get the audio until you are back where you started. Strange.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

DancnDude said:


> I played around with it yesterday. The video quality was quite good. One annoying thing I did find is it seems if you trick-play at all, either FF or Instant Replay, the sound doesn't come back for a few seconds. So instant-replay doesn't really work since the video will go back but you won't get the audio until you are back where you started. Strange.


I was able to instant-reply and FF/RW and I still had audio, but then again, that was playing back the video after it was fully loaded.

Though I do get the delay when pressing buttons, even more so. This is because when you hit a button, it has to communicate over the internet to the HME App and not to the box directly. And me, on hughes net satellite internet, I have latency, so it takes 3 seconds or so to get any kind of response to the remote, not just in youtube but any HME app. It makes typing amusing, you hit down, wait 3 seconds for it to move to the letter below. So now I just count out the number of clicks in each direction needed, and do them all, and hit select. and keep doing it, and it is funny watching it catch up after I have finished typing my search.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I'll have to make sure it was fully loaded. I'm not sure if the videos I tried it on were. I just remember fast forwarding a few minutes and then needing to wait 3-5 seconds before I got any audio.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TracySMiller said:


> I, too, am pleasantly surprised by the video quality. This is a wonderful upgrade for TIVO. I have a question , though. Is anyone else finding their search results limited? I did a search for "David Letterman" expecting to find thousands of videos, and I only got maybe less than one hundred. When I go to youtube.com on the computer, I get 15,000 results.





LoREvanescence said:


> Yes, it does not show the full amount. It's more precise to the search terms you provided and only shows the most relevant verses anything with any possible words from your search. You can find anything, you just have to put the correct tags or title in you search field.
> 
> I actually like it better this way because I have been able to get to the videos I want faster with out having to go through tons and tons of other videos.


It also might be that TiVo is only searching the H.264 versions.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

How kid safe is using youtube through Tivo? My 7 year old son is very adept at the Tivo, and I haven't shown him this yet, because I am concerned of "Adult" content coming back in a search he does. Does anyone know if that kind of stuff is filtered or can be blocked? On the PC, I can add filtering software to help with this.

For example, he may want to find "Power Rangers". Well, I don't want some adult video showing up when he types Power or Rangers.

These new tools on the Tivo are great, but a potential problem with them is having content show up through them that you don't want to see.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

bacevedo said:


> How kid safe is using youtube through Tivo? ...


I think YouTube itself is pretty good at filtering out objectionable content. I can't recall ever finding anything adult or even NSFW, but that may be because I didn't bother find out how to turn a "safe mode" off.

Believe it or not, I'm fairly sure that newly posted YouTube content is actually viewed by a human before it shows up. Among other things they decide which frame is the one to put on the link.

Remember that Google owns YouTube now. I rarely get NSFW results on Google either and they do have a "safe mode" option I don't even use at work.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I have used YouTube to try and find inappropriate content. There's not much up there.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks guys - good to know.

I know this sounds crazy, but I rarely use youtube. (And I am an Info Security Engineer - a paid hacker. Amazing what happens when you have kids and don't have the time you once did!) My son has used it on the computer to find cartoons and stuff and we told him not to do it when we weren't around because I just wasn't sure what kind of videos were allowed.

He will love this on the Tivo. Last night I found Power Rangers vs TMNT - two of his favorite shows!

Bryan


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

LoREvanescence said:


> One other thing I wish this youtube HME app had was the ability to log in and view your favorites, that would make it quicker to get you your fav videos.


Gizmodo (I think) said the app would be updated in 8 weeks with account support?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> COME ON NETFLIX!!!!!





andyw715 said:


> Too bad Unbox is going away


A pox on any and all of the MPAA mandated "Content deleted in 24 hours" houses. They haven't gotten a penny from me and never will.


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

d_anders said:


> This truly rocks. Direct YouTube video to TiVo is a killer app addition!
> 
> I agree. Searching and viewing the initial part of the video is a slower process (combination of the remote search; and the way they're routing video), but the quality is much better this way to my TV, compared to having my macbook or pc connected to my tv with full screen.


Are you sure you are selecting the High Quality version of the video when viewing on your laptop? Youtube stores two versions of each video, a standard quality and a higher rez high quality h264 encoded version. The Tivo always grabs the high quality encode.

I don't really see why the Tivo h264 decoder would produce better output on the same screen compared to a laptop doing the decoding (if the screen to laptop connection is properly configured and calibrated).


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

netringer said:


> A pox on any and all of the MPAA mandated "Content deleted in 24 hours" houses. They haven't gotten a penny from me and never will.


Agreed. The 24 hour delete really bugs me and I refuse to pay also.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Rdian06 said:


> Are you sure you are selecting the High Quality version of the video when viewing on your laptop? Youtube stores two versions of each video, a standard quality and a higher rez high quality h264 encoded version. The Tivo always grabs the high quality encode.
> 
> I don't really see why the Tivo h264 decoder would produce better output on the same screen compared to a laptop doing the decoding (if the screen to laptop connection is properly configured and calibrated).


One possible reason it looks better on the TiVo is becuase on the TiVo the h.264 video is decoded with hardware, on the computer more then often, it is decoded with software.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow, I just spent about 45 minutes surfing Youtube via my Series 3 TiVo. It was fun, and the quality was far better than I had assumed it would be. 

Come on Netflix and TiVo...let's get it together!


----------



## cjw2001 (Feb 11, 2003)

bacevedo said:


> How kid safe is using youtube through Tivo? My 7 year old son is very adept at the Tivo, and I haven't shown him this yet, because I am concerned of "Adult" content coming back in a search he does. Does anyone know if that kind of stuff is filtered or can be blocked? On the PC, I can add filtering software to help with this.
> 
> For example, he may want to find "Power Rangers". Well, I don't want some adult video showing up when he types Power or Rangers.
> 
> ...


You can always turn on Kidzone if you want to keep him out of the download menus.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

netringer said:


> Believe it or not, I'm fairly sure that newly posted YouTube content is actually viewed by a human before it shows up. Among other things they decide which frame is the one to put on the link.


Really? I always thought that was an amazingly good algorithm they had for picking the representative frames.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

andyf said:


> I have used YouTube to try and find inappropriate content. There's not much up there.


I did find Nine Inch Nail's video for "Happiness in Slavery" and it wasn't even marked as "possibly inappropriate". But I saw now that it has that flag, it's still there though. It's the most "inappropriate" content I've found on youtube.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

HomieG said:


> Come on Netflix and TiVo...let's get it together!


Netflix on the TiVo would be great. Even though I currently have the Roku device (which works fantastically well, by the way), it would be nice to have it all on the same device.

- Dennis


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

I thought I would check out Yu Tube on TiVo just to see what it's like.

I am on my computer 3-4 hours per day, but never visited You Tube.
I watch TV 3-4 hours a day and never saw America's Got Talent.
I haven't bought a CD in 10 years.

After 1 1/2 hours of "checking it out" I'm ready to buy the CD by Bianca Ryan.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

djwilso said:


> Netflix on the TiVo would be great. Even though I currently have the Roku device (which works fantastically well, by the way), it would be nice to have it all on the same device.
> 
> - Dennis


I also have the roku box and am not thrilled with the rewind and ff functions on it, way too cumbersome. that said, its still worth the $99


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Just a FYI for everyone about aspect modes and YouTube.

When viewing a youtube video the other day, it was a widescreen video with letter boxes, and my tivo was on pannel, so the video clip was window boxed. I hit the aspect button to see if I could zoom, but all the TiVo did was go bonk.

Well today, I was watching a recorded video that I zoomed in on, then after that was completed I went over to YouTube.

Well, I know found that youtube was in zoom mode, and was cutting off the video on the top and bottom. I once again tried to hit aspect and it went bonk bonk.

I played around with it, and you can indeed pick the aspect you want tivo to view the youtube videos in, but you have to do it on livetv or a recording before you enter youtube. You can't do it in the youtube HME application.


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> Really? I always thought that was an amazingly good algorithm they had for picking the representative frames.


No. It picks the frame exactly 50% into the video automatically. There is no way people at Youtube are sitting through the videos and hand picking frames.


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

Any news about a possible Netflix/Tivo download agreement? There are a few movies that are not available for unbox (take Rocky Balboa for one) for some strange reason, but Netflix is has a better selection.


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

Streaming movie selection is poor at NetFlix and neither NetFlix nor Unbox have HD or surround sound (not even analog Dolby surround sound much less Dolby Digital). They need to improve selection and picture/sound before it will be all that great.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

I get come back Aug1 why??


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

angel35 said:


> I get come back Aug1 why??


Join the club. YouTube requires the 9.4 update and it's in very limited field testing. So the rest of us on 9.3 get to wait.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

this youtube feature might be the best feature Tivo has ever added, its great


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> this youtube feature might be the best feature Tivo has ever added, its great


I have two TiVoHD's. One received 9.4 on Wednesday or Thursday. I've watched more YouTube on TiVo than I have ever watched on a computer.

It was a really good addition, in my opinion.

John


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

I haven't seen anyone answer the question - can I stream my h.264 videos from my PC to my TV? 

I've got a bunch of movies in h.264 on my Windows Home Server box I'd like to have streamed on demand to my TiVo.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

doormat said:


> I haven't seen anyone answer the question - can I stream my h.264 videos from my PC to my TV?
> 
> I've got a bunch of movies in h.264 on my Windows Home Server box I'd like to have streamed on demand to my TiVo.


 Not yet. Tivo has not released any public HME API for video streaming and even their Tivo Desktop application doesn't do streaming, it copies video. Even latest Tivo Desktop still is transcoding to mpeg2. The pyTivo folks are looking into getting H.264 videos onto your Tivos natively (without re-encoding to mpeg2) but last I checked that's still work in progress and no guarantee that it's possible.


----------



## ajlee7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Will TiVo Kidzone block YouTube? I hope so.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

djwilso said:


> Netflix on the TiVo would be great. Even though I currently have the Roku device (which works fantastically well, by the way), it would be nice to have it all on the same device.
> 
> - Dennis


The Roku device looks interesting but then I went to the Netflix site so see which selections were available for instant viewing. I can't see how to do it. Is there a trick? Or do you already have to be subscribed just to see which ones are actually available for instant viewing?


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Not yet. Tivo has not released any public HME API for video streaming and even their Tivo Desktop application doesn't do streaming, it copies video. Even latest Tivo Desktop still is transcoding to mpeg2. The pyTivo folks are looking into getting H.264 videos onto your Tivos natively (without re-encoding to mpeg2) but last I checked that's still work in progress and no guarantee that it's possible.


Thats really disappointing. I wish TiVo had a more open API, I'd love to code a TiVo remote control for my iPhone - a remote control inside the house, browse the guide, etc etc.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ajlee7 said:


> Will TiVo Kidzone block YouTube? I hope so.


it blocks access to all the HME apps

basically you only have access to watch the shows in now playing that are allowed to be seen via Kid Zone Settings. Kid Zone also can block shows on Live TV via TiVo by preset rating level. It very effectively locks everything else out.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

dlfl said:


> The Roku device looks interesting but then I went to the Netflix site so see which selections were available for instant viewing. I can't see how to do it. Is there a trick? Or do you already have to be subscribed just to see which ones are actually available for instant viewing?


To give you some idea, here's Netflix's Top 50 for instant viewing over the past three months:

1. Weeds: Season 1 (2005)
2. Kama-Sutra (2006)
3. The Office: Season 1 (2005)
4. Weeds: Season 2 (2006)
5. The Office: Season 3 (2006)
6. The Orphanage (2007)
7. Before the Devil Knows You're Dead (2007)
8. Blade Runner: Theatrical & Director's Cut (1982)
9. The Office: Season 2 (2005)
10. The Contract (2006)
11. Dexter: Season 1 (2006)
12. Jeff Dunham: Spark of Insanity (2007)
13. Justice League: The New Frontier (2008)
14. 30 Rock: Season 1 (2006)
15. Wedding Daze (2007)
16. Pink Panther Classic Cartoon Collection (1969)
17. Heroes: Season 2 (2007)
18. The Boondock Saints (1999)
19. Heroes: Season 1 (2006)
20. Dave Chappelle: For What It's Worth (2004)
21. Mean Girls (2004)
22. Superman Doomsday (2007)
23. Scooby-Doo: Pirates Ahoy! (2006)
24. How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days (2003)
25. Vince Vaughn's Wild West Comedy Show (2006)
26. Bella (2006)
27. Gabriel Iglesias: Hot and Fluffy (2007)
28. Jeff Dunham: Arguing with Myself (2005)
29. The King of Kong (2007)
30. The Man from Earth (2007)
31. Men in Black (1997)
32. Ghostbusters (1984)
33. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (2004)
34. Spider-Man: New Animated Series: Season 1 (2003)
35. Super High Me (2007)
36. 100 Girls (2000)
37. The Secret of NIMH (1982)
38. Scooby-Doo and the Legend of the Vampire (2003)
39. 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)
40. Tripping the Rift: Season 1 (2004)
41. Matilda: Special Edition (1996)
42. The Dark Ages (2007)
43. King of California (2007)
44. Conspiracy (2008)
45. Cougar Club (2007)
46. Appleseed: Ex Machina (2007)
47. Aloha Scooby-Doo! (2005)
48. Day of the Dead (2008)
49. Broken English (2007)
50. The Office: Series 1 (2001)


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Kama Sutra? Are people that starved for some pr0n?


----------



## KraziJoe (Nov 30, 2007)

Is there really stuff on YouTube that you want to watch on your TV?


----------



## KraziJoe (Nov 30, 2007)

MickeS said:


> Kama Sutra? Are people that starved for some pr0n?


i don't even think that movie is softcore if it is the Bengali movie. Not much nudity in it at all.

*nevermind, wrong movie*


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

KraziJoe said:


> Is there really stuff on YouTube that you want to watch on your TV?


 I hadn't checked out YouTube before and while I see potentially a few days worth of viewing some of the most popular/favorite clips I don't see using it on a regular basis. To me the more exciting part about YouTube streaming is native H.264 decoder support is now enabled and hopefully only a matter of time before we can get mpeg4 recordings on our Tivos natively (or even better simply streaming them to our Tivos via a 3rd party HME/HMO application).


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

KraziJoe said:


> Is there really stuff on YouTube that you want to watch on your TV?


It depends on how you parse the question:



KraziJoe said:


> Is there really stuff on YouTube that you want to watch?


Not too much - but every now and then there is something interesting.



KraziJoe said:


> Is there really stuff on YouTube that you want to *watch on your TV?*


Yes. Maybe I am old fashioned, but why watch and listen to a 3" x 4" video with tiny tinny laptop speakers when you can watch it on a 42" plasma with stereo or surround sound?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

KraziJoe said:


> Is there really stuff on YouTube that you want to watch on your TV?


trust me , there are hours and hours of stuff to watch. for example, old music videos and concert clips, old TV shows, funny commercials, sports plays, bloopers, the list is endless besides the normal youtube junk


----------



## faston (Aug 18, 2001)

So is this yet another thing on Tivo that's not available in Canada? I have 9.4 but no Youtube anywhere.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Argh, I still don't have it. Come on!


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

No YouTube for me.


----------



## erick0305 (Jul 7, 2008)

Me either. Everyone saying all of these good thing about it. I am starting to get jealous.


----------



## Philipp5 (Mar 5, 2008)

YouTube won't work on mine. It's in the menu, but when I select it, it says to "check back on August 1st, 2008".


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It won't work until you get 9.4.


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

Has anyone done any packet captures from the youtube stream, or the HME application itself. I would really like to start reverse engineering the youtube app to see how video transfers are allowed in HME now.

I do not have the gear to do the packet captures but hopefully someone else with 9.4 does...

Rick


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Hulu on TiVo would be awesome. Not related to anything else in the thread, just an observation.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Has anyone figured out or knows how to search for a video that requires a "-" in the name. I'm trying to find some live videos from "D-Fest" that I can pull up on my computer, but can't get them on my tivo. Most likely because I can't type a "-".

There is no additional character or special character tab for the keyboard, it does have underscore, but no dash. Fooling around, I thought I tried the skip button which you use for the dash on OTA channels. Surprisingly, this inserted a character into my search field, but it was quotes, not a dash=\


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

LoREvanescence said:


> Has anyone figured out or knows how to search for a video that requires a "-" in the name. I'm trying to find some live videos from "D-Fest" that I can pull up on my computer, but can't get them on my tivo. Most likely because I can't type a "-".


Did you try just "D FEST"? ISTR this is the advice in the TiVo manual for general punctuation issues.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, I did try that. I got some D-Fest videos, but all form 2007, none of the 2008 ones I was hoping to get of the band Paramore.

Searching for paramore and song name did yield one of the videos I found on my laptop buried rather deep. I'm hoping to find the rest.


----------



## Tranquility (Jan 6, 2008)

wmcbrine said:


> It won't work until you get 9.4.


I've got 9.4, but I can't find any reference to YouTube. There must be some other requirement--or else I'm just not seeing something obvious.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Tranquility said:


> I've got 9.4, but I can't find any reference to YouTube. There must be some other requirement--or else I'm just not seeing something obvious.


It's under Find Programs, there is something about Web Video now which will let you search You Tube.


----------



## Tranquility (Jan 6, 2008)

DancnDude: Thanks.


----------



## smilingburgers (Oct 28, 2004)

I am so bummed that I don't have this yet!

What is the hold up. I have a TiVo HD connected via Wired LAN...


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

I have 3 TiVo HD's and I want my YouTube! Throw me a bone. Is it coming by August 1st for sure? Anybody get 9.4 this week? Can it go out to everybody in 3 days? I'm on edge here!


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

No update for me yet, either. I'm really anxious to get this update and not just for Youtube.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> It won't work until you get 9.4.


I just got 9.4 and it still doesn't work. I guess I'll try back on 8-1.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

gamo62 said:


> I just got 9.4 and it still doesn't work. I guess I'll try back on 8-1.


 I would try another net connect once 9.4 is installed to see if this "wakes up" YouTube.


----------



## lmsyl (Aug 30, 2007)

gamo62 said:


> I just got 9.4 and it still doesn't work. I guess I'll try back on 8-1.


My TivoHD has no problem playing Youtube after downloading 9.4


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Dang it, I too want my YouTube on my TiVo...

Been waiting for it since I heard about it. Got a lot of YouTube I wanna see on my TV rather than the small screen of my iPhone/iPod Touch or my computer.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I got the update yesterday morning. Sometime before 5am. Fell asleep watching TV, woke up and there was no clock on screen indicating that the TiVo had reset.

All of the features listed such as play folders, on screen guide and such all seem to work great. I'm really happy to be able to play all the items in a folder (oldest to newest, BTW). Delete a whole folder is handy too. I really like being able to use the on screen guide without having to leave the recorded show I am watching to schedule a new recording. AWESOME! Skip 24 hours forward/backward is really nice. I do want to confirm that the live buffer is still only 30 minutes. Dang!

I played with Youtube a little. I must say that I am disappointed with it. Video quality is about what I expected when stretched to a 50" widescreen. But the interface is SOOOO SLOW! I am connected over wireless LAN with the TiVo Brand wi-fi adapter. Just getting a Youtube screen is a pain. Searching literally takes minutes. If you type in a few letters the software starts the search. The bad thing is that everything stops while it's searching. You can't do jack during this period. Even just pulling up the Most Recent, Most Popular, etc. screens takes a full minute or two (sometimes longer) to just get something to choose from.

Once playback starts, it does pretty good. FFW, Pause and Rewind all work without a problem.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

I would think that the slowness is a network problem and not a tivo problem. I have used YouTube on my S3 and my THD (both with tivo wireless adaptor). I haven't tried the search, but none of the other functions take more than 5-10 seconds.


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I played with Youtube a little. I must say that I am disappointed with it. Video quality is about what I expected when stretched to a 50" widescreen. But the interface is SOOOO SLOW! I am connected over wireless LAN with the TiVo Brand wi-fi adapter. Just getting a Youtube screen is a pain. Searching literally takes minutes. If you type in a few letters the software starts the search. The bad thing is that everything stops while it's searching. You can't do jack during this period. Even just pulling up the Most Recent, Most Popular, etc. screens takes a full minute or two (sometimes longer) to just get something to choose from.


I am on a wired connection and it's the same for me. The interface is SLOWWWW.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

AZ_Tivo said:


> I am on a wired connection and it's the same for me. The interface is SLOWWWW.


 Very zippy for me on both my S3 units via wired ethernet and MOCA network interface. I think the important factor is your ISP speed WAN connection to the HMO web page more than your local LAN speed.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm getting great performance on YouTube. :up: I'm on Fios 20/5, which probably helps.

Edit: Hmm, not quite as good now. I had it hang on one video.

Anyway, I think this is only the second of TiVo's apps to use HD (for the menus), and it looks terrific. It works pretty much exactly as I envisioned it, except that you can't log in yet. The only other thing I'd change is to make the Aspect button work while in the app -- as others have noted, it seems to use the setting, but you'd have to back out of the app to change it.


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

I really appreciate the fact that the Youtube menus are in high-definition. If only they can update the Unbox and Swivel Search menus to support high def and 16:9.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

A couple more things:

- Although trick play is emulated pretty well, 30-second skip mode is not recognized.
- Sound can be lost after trick play. And, once, the video just sat there at the end after I fast-forwarded there, instead of popping up the replay/related menu.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Hrm... strange for me. System Information reports I have 9.4 installed, but I have no YouTube menu where everyone says it is.

Come to think of it, when I got the report that a new update has been installed, it never mentioned YouTube at all. Wonder what's going on here...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Does Youtube video get restricted with Kidzone?

Or, is there a way on our TiVos to restrict content?

I ask as I realized that one could access content that you would not want a child seeing.


----------



## Testpattern (Dec 5, 2006)

Worf said:


> Hrm... strange for me. System Information reports I have 9.4 installed, but I have no YouTube menu where everyone says it is.
> 
> Come to think of it, when I got the report that a new update has been installed, it never mentioned YouTube at all. Wonder what's going on here...


Exactly the same here. The 9.4 message highlights everything but YouTube and it's nowhere to be found?

Has anyone else seen this and found things to fall into place a day or two later?


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

AZ_Tivo said:


> I am on a wired connection and it's the same for me. The interface is SLOWWWW.


Ditto. I really like the look & function of the Tivo-Youtube interface, but it limits its usefulness if you have to spend a minute or so trying to get a 30 second clip to play.

Thumbs up overall, and I hope the speed improves, but for now when I want to watch Youtube on the big screen, it'll be thru my HTPC.


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

I am on Comcast Internet, and I have had no problems with the speed of YouTube videos. It did hang once as I was trying to go back in the menu system, but I hit guide and it took me out of HME easy enough. Other than that one hiccup, its been fine.

Now the quality of the videos themselves need a little help.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Worf said:


> Hrm... strange for me. System Information reports I have 9.4 installed, but I have no YouTube menu where everyone says it is.
> 
> Come to think of it, when I got the report that a new update has been installed, it never mentioned YouTube at all. Wonder what's going on here...


The message on my TiVoHD said nothing about YouTube.

I found it under Find Programs, Download video, YouTube. (I am trying this from memory so it may not be exactly where it is but that should get you there.)


----------



## plfarley (May 27, 2007)

I really enjoy watching the You Tube videos on my TV.

I'm having some trouble once the video is completed. My Tivo sometimes "freezes" in a blue screen.

Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I had a visit with Dr. Horrible last night. Been singing Freezeray all morning.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

YouTube is terrible on my 61" wide screen TV, it is pixilated and not very clear.


----------



## bigray327 (Apr 14, 2000)

Some YouTube videos have a "watch in higher resolution" link, I guess if the poster uploaded it in a higher res. Does the TiVo interface support that?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Resist said:


> YouTube is terrible on my 61" wide screen TV, it is pixilated and not very clear.


Consider the source resolution and you have the answer.


----------



## Catul (Apr 18, 2002)

The audio is very choppy/intermittent - anyone have a solution to this, or any idea why it's happening? I'm using HDMI to my receiver, haven't had any audio issues with regular cable or downloaded videos.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

Both MegaVideo and VeohTV is much better quality than YouTube. Can TiVo add support for those streaming sites?


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

nemein said:


> Is it? Actually that makes me kind of hopeful that Tivo will work something out w/ Netflix. Of course negotiating Netflix via the Tivo remote would be a pain, unless they just tie into the "watch now" queue (I wonder if that's why they finally set that up???).


The 'watch now' queue is setup to work with the $100 Netflix box that came out a few months ago.

I think the Tivo could use the same interface/idea to play queued content.


----------



## HerMamma (Jan 20, 2008)

faston said:


> So is this yet another thing on Tivo that's not available in Canada? I have 9.4 but no Youtube anywhere.


I hope not, but am beginning to think this is the problem. Geograpic discrimination


----------



## Philipp5 (Mar 5, 2008)

YouTube is finally working on my Tivo HD. I wish it would be possible to subscribe, show and add favorites, and rate videos. It's pretty lame the way it is now, but I guess better than nothing. 
TiVo would really improve by making their interface more like the Apple TV.

fyi, it is working fast with my wired network on Verizon Fios 20/5


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Resist said:


> YouTube is terrible on my 61" wide screen TV, it is pixilated and not very clear.


Some videos look very good. Cant believe how many tv shows and music videos that are on youtube.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> The message on my TiVoHD said nothing about YouTube.
> 
> I found it under Find Programs, Download video, YouTube. (I am trying this from memory so it may not be exactly where it is but that should get you there.)


Unfortunately, I only have two options under the Download TV, Movies & Web Video section. "Browse Other Videos" and "Home Movies by One True Media". Nothing else.

I think it's probably time to break this into its own thread...


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Worf said:


> Unfortunately, I only have two options under the Download TV, Movies & Web Video section. "Browse Other Videos" and "Home Movies by One True Media". Nothing else.
> 
> I think it's probably time to break this into its own thread...


You should have "Amazon Unbox TV & Movies" and "Music Videos from Music Choice" too. Youtube is on that same list.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Worf said:


> Unfortunately, I only have two options under the Download TV, Movies & Web Video section. "Browse Other Videos" and "Home Movies by One True Media". Nothing else.


So you are missing 3 options: Amazon, YouTube and Music Videos.

Just as a test, try checking the new Network Diagnostic menu option (under Settings > Phone&Network).

The Port Config will show Failed (no problem), but what does the DNS Resolved Test say? Should be Succeeds.

Also try the Test Service Connection.

Although, if there were problems here I would think you'd have many more symptoms.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

bigray327 said:


> Some YouTube videos have a "watch in higher resolution" link, I guess if the poster uploaded it in a higher res. Does the TiVo interface support that?


Actually, the TiVo YouTube access get's an even higher video, more information here: http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/03/youtube-tests-higher-resolution-videos.html

The new watch in higher resolution link lets you watch the videos at 448x336, the h.264 videos the tivo gets are 480x360. Regular videos on the youtube site are 320x240


----------



## HerMamma (Jan 20, 2008)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> You should have "Amazon Unbox TV & Movies" and "Music Videos from Music Choice" too. Youtube is on that same list.


Like Worf, I don't have anything but Home One and "other video".

When I called customer service I was told that they "are rolling out youtube access to limited numbers of customers over the next few weeks"

When I challenged this with the fact that I had 9.4 and thought that youtube was supposed to come with 9.4 I was put back on hold.

When he came back I was told he had asked around and was told even with people who work there some have it and some don't, and it will roll out over the next few weeks.

So "wait" is the answer. 

I was given a case number "in case an excessive amount of time goes by" and I still don't get it.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

rocko said:


> Consider the source resolution and you have the answer.


I understood this. This was one reason why I don't get the push for YouTube access through Tivo when most of us have wide screen HD TV's which makes viewing their content a pain.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

HerMamma said:


> Like Worf, I don't have anything but Home One and "other video".
> 
> When I called customer service I was told that they "are rolling out youtube access to limited numbers of customers over the next few weeks"
> 
> ...


I don't understand why you don't have the Amazon & Music Choice. Did you happen to ask customer service about that?


----------



## HerMamma (Jan 20, 2008)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I don't understand why you don't have the Amazon & Music Choice. Did you happen to ask customer service about that?


Like Worf, I'm in Canada. We don't get Amazon up here, we used to be able to look at it, but it was removed from the options some time ago, apparently because we can't actually buy/rent from here.

I'm not sure about Music Choice, but no, I forgot to ask until I was off the phone. I did tell him that the only things I got were "other" and "one media." He seemed really confused about it all, and didn't understand why I was having a problem.


----------



## BanditWS6 (Jun 10, 2007)

I seem to be another TiVo HD user who has no sign of YouTube anywhere in the system menus -- except I'm not in Canada, I'm in Florida. I just got 9.4 a few days ago, and have done a manually-initiated TiVo service connection since then. Very odd.

I was hoping to watch some _Starship Exeter_ on the big-screen, too!

Hopefully YouTube will automagically appear for me after a certain time...


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

HerMamma said:


> Like Worf, I'm in Canada. We don't get Amazon up here, we used to be able to look at it, but it was removed from the options some time ago, apparently because we can't actually buy/rent from here.
> 
> I'm not sure about Music Choice, but no, I forgot to ask until I was off the phone. I did tell him that the only things I got were "other" and "one media." He seemed really confused about it all, and didn't understand why I was having a problem.


Ah. That explains it. I assume that you can't get Music Choice because of the RIAA or whatever the Canadian equivalent is.


----------



## HerMamma (Jan 20, 2008)

BanditWS6 said:


> Hopefully YouTube will automagically appear for me after a certain time...


It may or may not. It might be worth it to call in and get a case number, and let them know that it isn't just a bunch or crazy canucks that are having problems


----------



## BanditWS6 (Jun 10, 2007)

HerMamma said:


> It may or may not. It might be worth it to call in and get a case number, and let them know that it isn't just a bunch or crazy canucks that are having problems


Good advice, I'll check again today and see if I have the YouTube option, and if not, I'll call TiVo up. (Wonder if they take calls on Sunday?)


----------



## au_en_bear (Nov 11, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I got the update yesterday morning. Sometime before 5am. Fell asleep watching TV, woke up and there was no clock on screen indicating that the TiVo had reset.
> 
> All of the features listed such as play folders, on screen guide and such all seem to work great. I'm really happy to be able to play all the items in a folder (oldest to newest, BTW). Delete a whole folder is handy too. I really like being able to use the on screen guide without having to leave the recorded show I am watching to schedule a new recording. AWESOME! Skip 24 hours forward/backward is really nice. I do want to confirm that the live buffer is still only 30 minutes. Dang!
> 
> ...


I got the 9.4 update and have spent some time viewing videos but the interface is soooo slow as to be unusable. I have a Tivo HD with Charter cable. I am posting this just to see how many other people have an issue with the speed of the interface.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

au_en_bear said:


> I got the 9.4 update and have spent some time viewing videos but the interface is soooo slow as to be unusable. I have a Tivo HD with Charter cable. I am posting this just to see how many other people have an issue with the speed of the interface.


 Very zippy for me (with Cox HSI 12 Mbps/1 Mbps). Since YouTube is an HMO application your broadband speed and latency are what is important for good speeds.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Since YouTube is an HMO application


HME, not HMO.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Very zippy for me (with Cox HSI 12 Mbps/1 Mbps). Since YouTube is an HMO application your broadband speed and latency are what is important for good speeds.


The first one was holding my laptop next to the WiFi adapter connected to the TiVo. 
 


It is pretty slow.


----------



## BanditWS6 (Jun 10, 2007)

OK, I found the YouTube menu item. To be honest, I think I might have been looking for it in the wrong place.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> The first one was holding my laptop next to the WiFi adapter connected to the TiVo.
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty slow.


 That is pretty slow. Do you have the lowest HSI package from Comcast? Note that holding the laptop close to the Tivo WiFi adapter will not help at all - in fact it probably does more harm. You need to put your WiFi router close to the Tivo WiFi and your laptop WiFi. If you were doing it to test internet speed from the Tivo WiFi vicinity then I get it, but it wasn't clear from your post.
P.S. I gave up on WiFi a while back in favor of MOCA for networking (networking over existing coax runs) which gives me much better networking performance.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Resist said:


> This was one reason why I don't get the push for YouTube access through Tivo when most of us have wide screen HD TV's which makes viewing their content a pain.


+1:up:

No kidding. I don't get what the all the hubub is. The video quality ranges mostly between poor and terrible with an occasional fair here and there. The content is rarely interesting and often offensive. Production quality is zilch. I'm having a lot of trouble figuring out why anyone would even want it on their system in the first place, let alone be all excited about it.

I'm excited about H.264 capability on the TiVo. I'm completely underwhelmed by YouTube support.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> HME, not HMO.


I have a question. Do you happen to know if Amazon Unbox uses the published HME or HMO protocols, or did TiVo create a special interface and protocol set for it?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I love this. I just finished watching Star Trek ''Of Gods and Men'' on the Tivo instead of in front of the computer. Video quality was OK with a SD Television, and I can only imagine it would be worse on an HDTV.

The only complaints I have, I feel are not Tivo's fault.

* Yes, the UI is a little slow, but it has to interact with the internet.

* YouTube doesn't list multiple part videos sequentially. Makes it more difficult to get to part 2 from part 1, and so on.

* YouTube only allows 10 minutes of video to be downloaded at a time. Hence all the (really not needed) multiple part videos.

One thing Tivo _could_ probably do is add access to the YouTube channels (like the one I linked to). That might improve access to multiple part videos.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

lrhorer said:


> I have a question. Do you happen to know if Amazon Unbox uses the published HME or HMO protocols, or did TiVo create a special interface and protocol set for it?


Amazon Unbox uses the TiVoCast system, part of which is HMO. (The other part -- the part that tells the TiVo what to grab -- is undocumented, but it appears to be the same as is used in TiVo Desktop for auto-transferred folders and PC-encoded TiVoCasts. This has been partly reverse engineered and implemented in pyTivo.) The app where you pick the movies is of course HME.

Edit: I should add that the HMO part of TiVoCasts is almost negligible... in fact, I'm not even sure it needs to be an HMO server, or if any server would do. Most/all of what distinguishes it as HMO is ignored on a TiVoCast request.

Also, this is OT, because the YouTube app is pure HME, and not based on TiVoCasting.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I like it, but a glaring oversight is the fact that I can't 'log in' and view my favorites....


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

moyekj said:


> That is pretty slow. Do you have the lowest HSI package from Comcast? Note that holding the laptop close to the Tivo WiFi adapter will not help at all - in fact it probably does more harm. You need to put your WiFi router close to the Tivo WiFi and your laptop WiFi. If you were doing it to test internet speed from the Tivo WiFi vicinity then I get it, but it wasn't clear from your post.
> P.S. I gave up on WiFi a while back in favor of MOCA for networking (networking over existing coax runs) which gives me much better networking performance.


Yeah, I have the basic internet with Comcast. But typically get very good speeds on my desktop that is wired to the router. I held the laptop next to the adapter to simulate the signal strength that the TiVo adapter is using.

I've considered moving the wireless router to a more central location in the house. But I want to keep the desktop wired into the network. I have thought about getting a repeater or bridge to improve signal strength.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Just got youtube and it is gorgeous [well for youtube] App is very clean and streams quickly.
> 
> COME ON NETFLIX!!!!!


Netflix is in bed with Microsoft for Xbox360 streaming movie playback of the Netlfix Instant Queue this fall. I suppose they might consider teaming up with Tivo for the same service, but knowing Microsoft they probably locked Netlfix into an exclusivity clause. The streaming is free to all existing Netlfix and Xbox Live Gold customers. It appears to allow pausing and rewind during the movie.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

lrhorer said:


> The content is rarely interesting and often offensive. Production quality is zilch. I'm having a lot of trouble figuring out why anyone would even want it on their system in the first place, let alone be all excited about it.


I disagree! The content is fine in my opinion. It is the quality of the video that bothers me, especially for a wide screen HD TV. Due to the quality issue, I don't think YouTube should have been something Tivo did.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

Resist said:


> I disagree! The content is fine in my opinion. It is the quality of the video that bothers me, especially for a wide screen HD TV. Due to the quality issue, I don't think YouTube should have been something Tivo did.


Disagree. I'm not sure if its your tv/upconverter or your expectations but it looks pretty good on my 58 inch plasma. Much better than sitting in front of a computer. Once the ability to log on to your account comes, it will be a home run. Can't argue with the price.


----------



## ivorycassiopeia (Feb 5, 2007)

jlb said:


> Does Youtube video get restricted with Kidzone?
> 
> Or, is there a way on our TiVos to restrict content?
> 
> I ask as I realized that one could access content that you would not want a child seeing.


I would love the answer to this as well...I HATE YouTube, and I don't want to poison my son with it...please tell me how to disable it or restrict the videos he can see. I saw directions on TiVo.com to enable KidZone, but I'm not sure how that blocks the YouTube content? I don't think YouTube videos have age ratings, so how would the TiVo know not to play certain videos? Please help!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

ivorycassiopeia said:


> I would love the answer to this as well...I HATE YouTube, and I don't want to poison my son with it...please tell me how to disable it or restrict the videos he can see. I saw directions on TiVo.com to enable KidZone, but I'm not sure how that blocks the YouTube content? I don't think YouTube videos have age ratings, so how would the TiVo know not to play certain videos? Please help!


 Enabling YouTube Kidzone will block access to all downloads and limits access to recordings and live channels depending on how you set the age limits, etc.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Enabling YouTube will block access to all downloads and limits access to recordings and live channels depending on how you set the age limits, etc.


Youtube doesn't block anything, but enabling Kidzone will block access to youtube....


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Adam1115 said:


> Youtube doesn't block anything, but enabling Kidzone will block access to youtube....


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

YouTube does have a "racy" flag, but I've rarely seen it used. I don't know how or whether the TiVo handles it.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I finally got 9.4 installed correctly, and YouTube running. I enjoy it, but damn, the picture on some videos is atrocious on my TV. Some are slightly better, but most are pretty bad. Still, not TiVos fault.

I enjoy the functionality and will probably use it quite a bit, mostly for music videos. This makes TiVos Music Choice a bit obsolete.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

kas25 said:


> Disagree. I'm not sure if its your tv/upconverter or your expectations but it looks pretty good on my 58 inch plasma. Much better than sitting in front of a computer. Once the ability to log on to your account comes, it will be a home run. Can't argue with the price.


Well YouTube content is mostly pixelated on my 61" Samsung DLP.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> YouTube does have a "racy" flag, but I've rarely seen it used. I don't know how or whether the TiVo handles it.


It's not the "racy" material I found most offensive, by a long shot. Indeed, while I only browsed for a couple of hours, the salaciousness implied by many of the cover texts was not usually carried out in the video. What was frequently found were snotty, arrogant, mysogynistic, adolescent, anti-intellectual, or vulgar attitudes expressed in such a way to suggest I should be impressed by such drivel. Many times the audio was all but completely illegible. Clearly many people were guilty of uploading the same content multiple times under different cover texts. Often the videos were truncated. PQ mostly ranged between fair and bad for SD video. I did not find any 1080i HD video. For the most part I am not interested in less than HD content.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Resist said:


> I disagree! The content is fine in my opinion.


You have got to be kidding me. I browsed through the "Comedy" section and I could not find even a single video that was even remotely funny, or even clever. Mostly they were just stupid and boring, when not downright offensive. I went to the Science and Technology section hoping to find something at least remotely interesting. I found 1 clip - a whole 26 seconds worth - about some material which might be used for robotic skin which was somewhat interesting, but far too brief to deliver any real information. Most of the videos had nothing to do with Sci & Tech at all. Many were just some boring geek or other sitting in front of their PC prattling on about some completely uninteresting topic. The few truly tech based videos went on endlessly about overpriced, poorly directed toys. I found nothing educational in Education, nothing entertaining in Entertainment, and nothing comical in Comedy. There were a few somewhat endearing animals in the animals section, but the composition and / or lighting were usually poor, and some of the videos were so shaky as to be nearly induce seasickness. Some of them also gave me an uneasy feeling about how well the animals wre going to be treated by the people fliming them when the camera was turned off.



Resist said:


> It is the quality of the video that bothers me, especially for a wide screen HD TV.


That. too. Call me when they have full HD high resolution (1920 x 1080), full length feature films with professional lighting, talented scripting, competent actors, pleasing audio, and solid cinematography free of artifacts. I didn't buy my TiVo to watch some teenager verbally fill out a questionaire sitting in front of his computer, some lout tear off a girl's thong in a panty raid, or some girl giving obvious advice to arrested adolescents on where to be meet women.



Resist said:


> Due to the quality issue, I don't think YouTube should have been something Tivo did.


It seems to be popular. Why is completely beyond my comprehension.


----------



## ivorycassiopeia (Feb 5, 2007)

moyekj said:


> Enabling YouTube Kidzone will block access to all downloads and limits access to recordings and live channels depending on how you set the age limits, etc.


"Youtube doesn't block anything, but enabling Kidzone will block access to youtube...." -Adam1115

Thank you both!!! I have set up KidZone and will test the YouTube access later today.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

lrhorer et al: I think the problem you're having is that you're browsing. The right way to use YouTube is to _search_ for specific content. Browsing it is pointless, AFAICT.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> lrhorer et al: I think the problem you're having is that you're browsing. The right way to use YouTube is to _search_ for specific content. Browsing it is pointless, AFAICT.


Browsing youtube from a starting point you searched for can be fun. Browsing youtube based on what was most recently added is excruciating.


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

This YouTube feature is keeping me up late. Once I start searching out concert footage from back in the day, I'm in for serveral hours. Classic movie scenes, comedy skits and current movie trailers and reviews are all there. It's a must have feature and enjoy it very much from my couch after never having used it on a PC. I also take a look back at vacation destinations I've been and plan to visit. The content is limitless. It's just amazing to have it on my TV. The Tropic Thunder viral skit was hilarious.


----------



## xkahn (Jan 5, 2004)

Youtube has thousands and thousands of videos. Old stuff, things that you watched but never expected to see again, concerts, funny commercials, product reviews, etc., etc.

But it also has a lot of junk. The lists of "top" content are almost useless. The list of "last added videos" is certainly useless. The search is the important bit.

Here are some interesting searches:


jeff dunham
they might be giants
endless summer 2 surfing
movie trailers
grateful dead
frank caliendo
big buck bunny
simons cat
sweetafton23

The interesting bit will come when you can log in and see other people's playlists.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Very zippy for me (with Cox HSI 12 Mbps/1 Mbps). Since YouTube is an HMO application your broadband speed and latency are what is important for good speeds.


I have very low "broadband" speed: 256kbps up and 1.5 Mbps down, and the TiVo YouTube interface is just as quick as a regular webpage for me. So I don't think the connection speed is THAT important.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

xkahn said:


> Youtube has thousands and thousands of videos.


More like millions. Over 50,000 _new_ videos each day! No total count available that I've found, though.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

lrhorer said:


> You have got to be kidding me. I browsed through the "Comedy" section and I could not find even a single video that was even remotely funny, or even clever. Mostly they were just stupid and boring, when not downright offensive. I went to the Science and Technology section hoping to find something at least remotely interesting. I found 1 clip - a whole 26 seconds worth - about some material which might be used for robotic skin which was somewhat interesting, but far too brief to deliver any real information. Most of the videos had nothing to do with Sci & Tech at all. Many were just some boring geek or other sitting in front of their PC prattling on about some completely uninteresting topic. The few truly tech based videos went on endlessly about overpriced, poorly directed toys. I found nothing educational in Education, nothing entertaining in Entertainment, and nothing comical in Comedy. There were a few somewhat endearing animals in the animals section, but the composition and / or lighting were usually poor, and some of the videos were so shaky as to be nearly induce seasickness. Some of them also gave me an uneasy feeling about how well the animals wre going to be treated by the people fliming them when the camera was turned off.
> 
> That. too. Call me when they have full HD high resolution (1920 x 1080), full length feature films with professional lighting, talented scripting, competent actors, pleasing audio, and solid cinematography free of artifacts. I didn't buy my TiVo to watch some teenager verbally fill out a questionaire sitting in front of his computer, some lout tear off a girl's thong in a panty raid, or some girl giving obvious advice to arrested adolescents on where to be meet women.
> 
> It seems to be popular. Why is completely beyond my comprehension.


Clearly you misunderstand YouTube. If you want to be educated, try PBS or Science Channel, etc. If you want comedy try Comedy Central or an HBO comedy special. If you want a full HD movie, buy a blu ray player if you don't have one already. If you do, go get a movie.

YouTube is driven by user generated content. Which means, it is mostly teenagers with web cams or Daddy's video camera making videos that they think is funny or cool or important. Some content is professionally produced, but not much compared to the rest of the content. Even that content will not meet your lofty standards.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

lrhorer said:


> You have got to be kidding me. I browsed through the "Comedy" section and I could not find even a single video that was even remotely funny, or even clever. Mostly they were just stupid and boring, when not downright offensive. I went to the Science and Technology section hoping to find something at least remotely interesting. I found 1 clip - a whole 26 seconds worth - about some material which might be used for robotic skin which was somewhat interesting, but far too brief to deliver any real information. Most of the videos had nothing to do with Sci & Tech at all. Many were just some boring geek or other sitting in front of their PC prattling on about some completely uninteresting topic. The few truly tech based videos went on endlessly about overpriced, poorly directed toys. I found nothing educational in Education, nothing entertaining in Entertainment, and nothing comical in Comedy. There were a few somewhat endearing animals in the animals section, but the composition and / or lighting were usually poor, and some of the videos were so shaky as to be nearly induce seasickness. Some of them also gave me an uneasy feeling about how well the animals wre going to be treated by the people fliming them when the camera was turned off.
> 
> That. too. Call me when they have full HD high resolution (1920 x 1080), full length feature films with professional lighting, talented scripting, competent actors, pleasing audio, and solid cinematography free of artifacts. I didn't buy my TiVo to watch some teenager verbally fill out a questionaire sitting in front of his computer, some lout tear off a girl's thong in a panty raid, or some girl giving obvious advice to arrested adolescents on where to be meet women.
> 
> It seems to be popular. Why is completely beyond my comprehension.


I'd have to say that you are pretty ignorant on this topic. Just do a search of any of your favorite comedians, and you will find plenty. Appearances on late night shows, clips from comedy club shows, etc. Before blasting a product, make sure you are knowledgeable enough.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

lrhorer said:


> I found nothing educational in Education


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=lecture+MIT&search=Search
Either you didn't look hard enough or you are already know all of this stuff.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Clearly you misunderstand YouTube.


No, I don't misunderstand it. I just don't understand why anyone would be interested in the vast bulk of what's there. Admittedly, I was approaching the search in the wrong way, but even in the cases I was eventually able to find with help from the users of the forum, the video quality is poor and the pickings pretty slim.



EvilMidniteBombr said:


> If you want to be educated, try PBS or Science Channel, etc.


I do watch content from them. In order for me to consider YouTube worthwhile, it would have to complete on the same level.



EvilMidniteBombr said:


> If you want comedy try Comedy Central or an HBO comedy special.


It's rare either of those offer very much, either. 'Occasionally.



EvilMidniteBombr said:


> If you want a full HD movie, buy a blu ray player if you don't have one already. If you do, go get a movie.


I have hundreds of movies on my video server, with more being added constantly. The point is, why should I turn aside from watching a fine feature length film, or even a well crafted TV series episode to watch something on YouTube?



EvilMidniteBombr said:


> YouTube is driven by user generated content. Which means, it is mostly teenagers with web cams or Daddy's video camera making videos that they think is funny or cool or important.


I can only ask the question above again, after which I am forced to remark there is little or nothing funny, important, or "cool" in any of the teenage - produced videos I saw.

Being a teenager is not an excuse for poor production values. Minimalistic, yes, but not poor. When I was a teenager, I acted onstage in quite a few productions, and on into college, where I acted in a couple of dozen more. Our productions in high school certainly were not Tony Award winning, but they weren't the mindless, revolting drek I saw in piece after piece on YouTube. The Gong Show at its worst was better than the stuff I saw.



EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Some content is professionally produced, but not much compared to the rest of the content. Even that content will not meet your lofty standards.


My standards are not necessarily lofty, but they do rise at least a bit above the sewer. The point is, however, if I have a choice of eating filet mignon and truffles or boiled hagfish and moldy celery for the same price, why would I choose the latter? Why would YouTube draw my attention away from Academy Award winning films and Emmy Award winning TV shows in HD?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

kas25 said:


> I'd have to say that you are pretty ignorant on this topic.


I freely admit I was approaching it the wrong way...



kas25 said:


> Just do a search of any of your favorite comedians, and you will find plenty.


...but even so I would hardly call it "plenty". I did a search for "Buddy Hackett", and got about twenty



kas25 said:


> Appearances on late night shows, clips from comedy club shows, etc.


...few of them more than 3 or 4 minutes long. I don't have ADHD. When I want to sit and watch something I want to sit and watch something, not continually try to wade through a bunch of 3 or 4 minute clips - all of them low resolution.



kas25 said:


> Before blasting a product, make sure you are knowledgeable enough.


Although I admit my first attempts involved an improper approach to the medium, and that there is something - not much but something - in the way of content, it's still true the video is horrible and most of the production value zilch.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=lecture+MIT&search=Search
> Either you didn't look hard enough or you are already know all of this stuff.


I didn't look in the right way, which makes a big difference, but in point of fact, yes, I know pretty much all that stuff. I was studying to be a physicist and then I became an engineer. It is, however, educational, at an undergraduate level. Some of the lecturers were pretty good, too, if mostly too brief.

Nonetheless, I still won't be watching any YouTube on my Tivos for the reasons I have already given. If I want to pull up one of the lectures to which you pointed me or an animal clip, then I'll sit in front of my PC, as I'm doing now, and browse for it.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

LOL at you folks complaining about lack of good youtube content, you have to be kidding me. Just the music videos and concerts, old TV shows, sports stuff, and bloopers has kept me entertained for weeks. Hell, I spent a full day watching nothing but Weird Al stuff


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

tivoknucklehead said:


> LOL at you folks complaining about lack of good youtube content, you have to be kidding me. Just the music videos and concerts, old TV shows, sports stuff, and bloopers has kept me entertained for weeks. Hell, I spent a full day watching nothing but Weird Al stuff


Agree. Not to mention its all free.


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

Wow- just tried it and YouTube on Tivo works great! But OMG as others said- GLARING omission is the ability to save Favorites. Ugggh- have to repeat the same search each time you want to view the same video.

Hopefully this will be added.

Kupe


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The whole key entry system is ugly, and they should support USB keyboards IMO. Would be much nicer to have a wireless one for searching.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

lrhorer said:


> I didn't look in the right way, which makes a big difference, but in point of fact, yes, I know pretty much all that stuff. I was studying to be a physicist and then I became an engineer. It is, however, educational, at an undergraduate level. Some of the lecturers were pretty good, too, if mostly too brief.
> 
> Nonetheless, I still won't be watching any YouTube on my Tivos for the reasons I have already given. If I want to pull up one of the lectures to which you pointed me or an animal clip, then I'll sit in front of my PC, as I'm doing now, and browse for it.


Wow. I didn't realize that you were so special.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

kupe said:


> Wow- just tried it and YouTube on Tivo works great! But OMG as others said- GLARING omission is the ability to save Favorites. Ugggh- have to repeat the same search each time you want to view the same video.
> 
> Hopefully this will be added.
> 
> Kupe


Favorites as well as history would be great. But this is a first implementation so maybe there will be added features later.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> The whole key entry system is ugly, and they should support USB keyboards IMO. Would be much nicer to have a wireless one for searching.


or at the very least a way to "type" using the remote control similar to how you enter letters on a cell phone. Like I suggested here: With expanded search and more content... will TiVo improve typing?


----------



## Philipp5 (Mar 5, 2008)

TiVo should look at the Apple TV as an example on how to make YouTube search user friendly. You can have favorites and subscriptions on it, so very easy to get up and go. Also the Apple TV's interface is quicker and nicer looking (HD).

But the future is a Home Media PC with Cable Cards in it. Then you can watch YouTube and any other video site on your TV as well as having a fully customizable DVR. Once the copyright stranglehold is solved and you can use Cable Cards in a $300 PC there will be little or no reason to buy a TiVo or Apple TV.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Philipp5 said:


> But the future is a Home Media PC with Cable Cards in it. Then you can watch YouTube and any other video site on your TV as well as having a fully customizable DVR. Once the copyright stranglehold is solved and you can use Cable Cards in a $300 PC there will be little or no reason to buy a TiVo or Apple TV.


Which means it will never happen.


----------



## DaveSt (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm just getting caught up on TiVo + YouTube, skimmed the thread but might have missed something. Anyway now I'm anxious to try it. YouTube used to use Flash format and MP3 audio. Sometime around May or June, they switched to encoding all new content in H.264 video and AAC-LC audio. I'm wondering if the old videos, which are still available in Flash/MP3, are "findable" and playable with TiVo. Anyone know? Any video uploaded to YT prior to around May/June is probably in Flash format. Unless you do the "&fmt=18" trick in which case you might get the H.264/AAC-LC version of the file, if available.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Actually, YouTube has several encodings. The one on their web site is still FLV. However, mobile YouTube (cellphones, except iPhone) use 3gp (h.264, AAC-LC). The iPhone/iPod Touch itself uses mp4 (h.264, AAC-LC, high res), and some experimental YouTube uses a more advanced flash codec.

Since the iPhone first came out, YouTube started encoding new video into both FLV, 3gp, and MP4 formats, and they have been slowly re-encoding the old content back. From what I've tested on the iPod Touch/iPhone/AppleTV, a good amount of the back collection has been converted.

I don't know what format TiVo uses, and unfortunately, being in Canada, my Series 3 is deprived of YouTube. (It shouldn't be - the Amazon Unbox pages say it's US only, the YouTube pages make no mention of regional issues). But it's likely it's probably already been re-encoded by YouTube, so a number of the older videos are available as well, if TiVo uses the MP4 format.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TiVo uses the h.264 video encoding, not sure about the audio, but I would guess it's the same as the AppleTV.

By the way, can someone PLEASE create a filter to let me filter out all Jonas Brothers content... seems like every damn video in "Recent" is about those guys!


----------



## HerMamma (Jan 20, 2008)

Worf said:


> and unfortunately, being in Canada, my Series 3 is deprived of YouTube.


Have you had that confirmed? I know it was my thought first, but there was a member from Florida that had the same problem and posted about it here... I should track him down and see if he got it resolved.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

tivoknucklehead said:


> LOL at you folks complaining about lack of good youtube content, you have to be kidding me. Just the music videos and concerts, old TV shows, sports stuff, and bloopers has kept me entertained for weeks.


It's OK-ish on a PC. On a 140" screen it's just annoying. What's more, the TiVo remote is *NOT* a good substitute for a keyboard and mouse.



Jonathan_S said:


> Hell, I spent a full day watching nothing but Weird Al stuff


I rest my case.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I was watching parts 12 and 13 of You Suck at Photoshop and I heard about this guy Jon Lajoie. I looked up his stuff, he is damn funny.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

MickeS said:


> TiVo uses the h.264 video encoding, not sure about the audio, but I would guess it's the same as the AppleTV.
> 
> By the way, can someone PLEASE create a filter to let me filter out all Jonas Brothers content... seems like every damn video in "Recent" is about those guys!


who are the Jonas Brothers? Anyone watch bigfoot videos on youtube? They found a real dead bigfoot.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

tootal2 said:


> who are the Jonas Brothers?


Some lame Disney Channel band.

Between them and Hannah Montana Miley Cyrus, and High School Musical, I guess the Disney Channel is the new MTV. 



> _Anyone watch bigfoot videos on youtube? They found a real dead bigfoot._


Hey, I have this nice bridge available for sale cheap, I think you might be interested... also some land in Florida...


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Did anybody else notice that Tivo's youtube has a "log in" option?


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

TerpBE said:


> Did anybody else notice that Tivo's youtube has a "log in" option?


Yes. I tried it, and it works great.

It now offers -
My Favorites
My Subscriptions
My Playlists
My Channel

Just like people have been asking for.

Jim H.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Should I be able to find ANY Youtube video? I've tried to search for a couple that I posted as a test and TiVo couldn't find them.

Thanks
/j


----------



## tt881 (Dec 14, 2002)

I believe so, as long as you didn't set the flag to filter YouTube content on the TiVo interface. However, keep in mind that on the TiVo you only get limited numbers of search results back, so you may need to refine your keywords very carefully to find any specific video, or you can find it via subscribing to particular users' content.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Well, There's a video with a particular short name (no spaces) - i search for that on youtube and it comes right up, i even made it a favorite. then I logged out of youtube on PC, logged in on Tivo, and not only isn't it on my favorite list - searching for the name yields no results, and it's not a filtered video.

I'm ok if this is still a work in progress, just trying to learn what really works and what is still in process...

thanks
/j


----------



## tt881 (Dec 14, 2002)

So what's the specific video? I'll take a look at the situation. PM it to me if you want.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

My bad - it wasn't "syndicated for TV viewing" - all better now 8-}


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

tootal2 said:


> who are the Jonas Brothers?





wmcbrine said:


> Some lame Disney Channel band.
> 
> Between them and Hannah Montana Miley Cyrus, and High School Musical, I guess the Disney Channel is the new MTV.


The Obama daughters got a private concert from this group in the White House. Must be real popular with the young set.


----------

